# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Землятресение в Японии

## Justin

В Японии произошли более 20 мощных землетрясений, сильнейшее - 8,9 по шкале Рихтера. По данным Национальной геологической службы США, магнитуда первого, наиболее сильного землетрясения составила 8,8, двух остальных - по 6,4. Затем произошли еще 2 землетрясения. Сила четвертого составила 6,8 по шкале Рихтера, а пятого - 7,1. На острове Хонсю продолжаются мощные подземные толчки. 

По словам очевидцев, в Токио качались здания, сообщается об обрушении крупной магистрали и ряда зданий. По последним данным телеканала NHK, цунами высотой 10 метров дошло до острова Хонсю, шестиметровое цунами ударило по острову Хоккайдо. Власти Японии по телевидению и радио призывают граждан не приближаться к берегу.

Мощные подземные толчки в Японии привели к разрыву проводов и прекращению поставок электроэнергии. Как сообщается, в Токио 4 млн жилых домов остались без электричества. Кроме того, на нескольких нефтеперерабатывающих заводах вблизи столицы Японии начался крупный пожар.

В районе Фукусима спустя несколько часов после первого удара стихии рухнула дамба. Огромные массы воды хлынули на расположенные поблизости населенные пункты. В этом же районе серьезные проблемы возникли на АЭС, где отказала система охлажения реактора. Тысячи людей были эвакуированы.

В префектуре Мияги водой смыло не только лодки, дома и машины, но и танки с военного завода. Там также приостановила свою работу АЭС. Власти приняли решение закрыть международный аэропорт Нарита в Токио, передает агентство Reuters.

Поступают данные о множестве пострадавших в результате первого землетрясения и цунами. По последним данным, более 350 погибших, тысячи раненых и пропавших без вести. 

Власти прибрежной префектуры Мияги, где подземные толчки могли нанести наиболее сильный урон, обратились к премьер-министру Японии Наото Кану с призывом прислать в регион армию для помощи местному населению.

Премьер-министр Японии Наото Кан заявил, что Токио вышлет 900 спасателей на север Хонсю для помощи в разборе завалов и спасения людей. Президент России Дмитрий Медведев поручил главе МЧС Сергею Шойгу подготовиться к оказанию помощи Японии. 

По данным Национальной геологической службы США, эпицентр первого землетрясения был зафиксирован в 382 км от Токио и в 179 км от города Сендай, очаг располагался на глубине 10 км. По оценкам экспертов, сегодняшние толчки могли стать самыми сильными в Японии за последние 140 лет. 

На Тайване и в Индонезии после серии мощных землетрясений в Японии объявлены предупреждения об угрозе цунами. Центральное метеорологическое бюро Тайваня предупредило о возможном цунами на северном и восточном побережьях острова. Индонезийские погодные службы выпустили предупреждение о возможном цунами для восточной части архипелага.

Поступают новые подробности с места событий.

Напомним, всего несколько дней назад, 9 марта, в Японии произошло землетрясение магнитудой 7,2. Подземные толчки ощущались на территории 23 из 47 префектур Японии, включая Токио. Эпицентр землетрясения располагался в Тихом океане у северо-восточного побережья острова Хонсю, очаг - на глубине 10 км под морским дном.

В результате землетрясения никто не пострадал, однако стихийное бедствие привело к временной остановке скоростных поездов "Синкансен" в префектурах Аомори, Мияги и Фукусима. АЭС в префектуре Мияги, на которую пришелся основной удар стихии, не пострадала и продолжила работу в штатном режиме. 

Стоит отметить, что Япония является лидером по количеству землетрясений. Страна располагается на стыке четырех тектонических плит, около 20% всех землетрясений силой выше 6 баллов фиксируются именно в Японии.

----------


## vova230

Смотрел по телику. Ужас что делается.

----------


## Justin

От 200 до 300 тел погибших найдены на восточном побережье Японии

Землетрясение магнитудой 8,9 произошло в пятницу в Японии. Эпицентр землетрясения находился в 373 километрах северо-восточнее Токио, его очаг залегал на глубине 24 километров. Вскоре в том же районе произошло еще несколько мощных подземных толчков магнитудой свыше 6,0, эпицентр одного из них находился всего в 67 километрах от Токио. Магнитуда самого сильного афтершока составила 7,1.

Число жертв землетрясения в Японии может превысить тысячу человек

Пассажирский поезд пропал в японской префектуре Мияги после цунами

----------


## vova230

Думаю больше будет жертв. Еще спасает немного то, что у японцев четко отлажена система оповещения и они знают что делать в подобных ситуациях. Но 9 баллов из 12 это ОЧЕНЬ много.

----------


## Justin

Насколько правильно я поняла , количество жертв уже составило тысячу человек ((

----------


## Justin

*Землетрясение в Японии сократило земные сутки на 1,6 микросекунды*

Землетрясение магнитудой 8,9 произошло в пятницу в Японии. Его эпицентр находился в 373 километрах северо-восточнее Токио, а очаг залегал на глубине 24 километров. Сообщается о сотнях погибших, точное число раненых и пострадавших пока не известно.

Гросс, который в 2010 году выполнял аналогичные оценки последствий землетрясения в Чили, в интервью РИА Новости отметил, что, по его теоретическим расчетам, японское землетрясение "потрясло" Землю сильнее чилийского.

"По моим расчетам, продолжительность дня должна сократиться на 1,6 микросекунды (миллионных долей секунды - ред.). Землетрясение в Чили дало, по-моему, сокращение примерно на 1,2 микросекунды", - сказал ученый.

Он добавил, что, по его расчетам, так называемая собственная ось Земли (figure axis - ось, вокруг которой Земля сбалансирована по массе) должна была сместиться примерно на 15 сантиметров в сторону 139-го градуса восточной долготы, что в два раза больше, чем при чилийском катаклизме 2010 года - тогда ось сместилась на восемь сантиметров в сторону 112-го градуса восточной долготы.

"Земля вращается не вокруг той оси, вокруг которой сбалансирована ее масса. Если колесо вашего автомобиля не сбалансировано, оно будет дрожать, вибрировать, чтобы избежать этого, вы проводите его балансировку относительно оси. Вот и Земля вибрирует точно так же", - пояснил Гросс.

Таким образом, японское землетрясение сильнее повлияло на вращение Земли, чем чилийское, заключил собеседник агентства. При этом влияние оказывает как магнитуда, так и местоположение очага и его механизм - то, как именно смещаются пласты земной коры в момент землетрясения.

Гросс отметил, что проверить расчетное сокращение суток наблюдениями не удастся, поскольку оно слишком незначительно.

"Но есть вероятность того, что смещение собственной оси на 15 сантиметров, если мои расчеты верны, мы уже сможем обнаружить в данных GPS. Именно этим мы сейчас занимаемся", - сказал ученый.

По словам сотрудника лаборатории гравиметрии Государственного астрономического института имени Штернберга (ГАИШ) МГУ Леонида Зотова, теоретические смещения оси на 6-8 сантиметров предсказывались для многих крупных землетрясений, однако они не были подтверждены наблюдениями.

"То есть наблюдательного материала, однозначно это подтверждающего, не было", - сказал РИА Новости Зотов.

По его словам, получить нужные для проверки расчетов наблюдения можно с помощью нескольких систем, в частности группировки спутников GPS, которая четыре раза в сутки определяет координаты географических полюсов Земли. Получить эти координаты в более высоком разрешении можно, но для этого нужно запустить программу обработки. Это, по выражению Зотова, "вещь нетривиальная". Существует также система радиотелескопов со сверхдлинной базой (РСДБ), которая дает координаты раз в сутки.

"Я сильно сомневаюсь в том, что эффект удастся обнаружить на практике. Эти изменения пока не удавалось "отнаблюдать". Если их удастся в этот раз "отнаблюдать", это будет большой прогресс", - отметил Зотов.

Ранее специалисты Национального института геофизики и вулканологии Италии сообщили о том, что, по их расчетам, в результате землетрясения в пятницу ось сместилась почти на 10 сантиметров. Гросс отметил, что ему пока не известно о таких данных, но один из его французских коллег, проведя независимые расчеты, получил сопоставимую оценку в 14 сантиметров в сторону 135-го градуса восточной долготы.

----------


## Sanych

Очень тяжелые последствия...

----------


## Justin

Новости сегодня страшнее, чем фильмы ужасов.

----------


## Justin

Число погибших при землетрясении в Японии превысило тысячу человек

Число погибших в Японии в результате катастрофического землетрясения превысило одну тысячу человек. 

Об этом заявил сегодня на пресс-конференции в Токио генеральный секретарь кабинета министров Юкио Эдано.

Чуть ранее местный телеканал NHK сообщил о 430 подтвержденных случаях гибели людей и более 200 официально не подтвержденных.  ИТАР-ТАСС

----------


## Justin

Радиоактивный цезий обнаружен возле первого блока АЭС "Фукусима-1" в Японии, это означает, по всей видимости, что расплавилось топливо в сердцевине реактора

_Justin добавил 12.03.2011 в 08:35_
Про комментарии , которые читала в интернете по поводу происходящего вообще молчу ... твари бездушные !!!

----------


## Justin

Угроза разрушения оболочки реактора на АЭС "Фукусима-1" устранена 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
После произошедшего в пятницу землетрясения специалистам не удавалось вывести скопившийся под оболочкой блока АЭС газ и понизить давление. Были опасения, что повышенное давление может привести к повреждениям оболочки и утечке радиации.

----------


## Justin

РИА Новости
Начал повышаться радиационный фон на границе АЭС "Фукусима-1". Генсек Правительства страны заявил, что взрыв на АЭС "Фукусима-1" не затронул реактор.

----------


## Irina

*Самые неожиданные последствия землетрясения в Японии*
По сообщениям ученых, землетрясение, разрушившее северо-восток Японии, сместило остров более чем на 2 м. Исследователи Института астрономии и космических наук Кореи установили, что Корейский полуостров сдвинулся на восток приблизительно на 5 см, в то время как Японские острова сдвинулись примерно на 2,4 метра в том же направлении. На населении региона это не отразилось никоим образом, смещения совершенно неощутимы, и любые опасения в их отношении не имеют основания. Пресс-секретарь института отметил, что сейчас ведётся работа по установлению характера смещения: было ли оно единовременным или продолжается до сих пор.

Это не единственное глобальное последствие произошедшего в Японии стихийного бедствия. Землетрясение также повлекло за собой смещение оси Земли на 15 см и сместило массу Земли таким образом, что планета стала вращаться чуть быстрее. Ричард Гросс из Лаборатории NASA отметил, что сокращение продолжительности земных суток составило 1,6 микросекунды.

Специалисты Геодезического центра Итальянского космического агентства считают, что для точного определения воздействия землетрясения в Японии на земную ось еще требуются более точные измерения. По их мнению, последствия нынешнего стихийного бедствия уступают лишь влиянию самого сильного в истории наблюдений - Великого Чилийского землетрясения 1960 г, магнитуда которого, по разным оценкам, составляла от 9,3 до 9,5.

----------


## Justin

Их до сих пор трясет

----------

